# Most wanted Scolopendra!



## xenesthis (Jan 20, 2009)

Of the 10 Scolopendra species listed in this poll, which is your most wanted?

Hard choices, but you need to narrow it down to one species that you want more than the other nine.

*** S. hardwicki was not included because it has never been in the U.S. hobby and even if it does make it in 2009, it will not be available for the mainstream hobby.

Note: Scolopendra s. subspinipes has several geographical variants: Indo black-tip, Solomon Islands, Hawaii, Chinese Tiger, Thai Giant, Malaysian red-tip and the Barbados morphs. They all have a similar look (with the exception of the Chinese Tigers), but there can be size differences. Maybe a poll is needed just on Scolopendra s. subspinipes as well.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 20, 2009)

still looking for a "robusta"

andy


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 20, 2009)

Scolopendra galapagoensis FTW. Saw some pics online and on here of a guy holding one, like a fat snake with legs.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jan 20, 2009)

Surprised you didn't mention S. hardwickei. That's the one I would want.


----------



## Bugologist (Jan 20, 2009)

"S. hardwicki was not included because it has never been in the U.S. hobby and it chances are slim anytime soon"

Anyone know why S. hardwicki is unable to be imported? Gooty sapphires made it from India & European dealers... Is it a cost thing or a difference in rules for T's and Pedes?


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 20, 2009)

"S. hardwicki was not included because it has never been in the U.S. hobby and it chances are slim anytime soon."

So...i guess this is a market analysis by tarantulaspiders.com what Scolopendra sp. is worth to be imported and sold for $XXXX?

Pede market is super-random. I would not be surprised if hardwickei entered U.S.-market this or next year.

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## xenesthis (Jan 20, 2009)

*S. hardwicki*

It's just my current opinion that's all. They are in Europe, but in very small numbers. Even if some made it here to the U.S., it would be in small numbers that would not even be advertised due to the fact that they would be bought up in mid-air across the Atlantic at super sonic speeds with digital money.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, just to clarify: I really wish you U.S.-hobbyists get your hands on Sc. hardwickei this year...and i don't find it that improbable. Of course it won't be in dehaani-amounts, but still... 

Me personally would neglect hardwickei (or only get some for friends still they think its the most beautiful thing in the world...strange strange).
I miss sc. valida, to be honest. 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 20, 2009)

Hawaiian S.subspinipes for sure!


----------



## xenesthis (Jan 20, 2009)

*Hawaiian, Barbados, Indo and Solomon Islands S. s. subspinipes*

The following morphs/variants of Scolopendra s. subspinipes, Hawaiian, Barbados, Indo and Solomon Islands, all have pretty much the same look. They might be differences in sizes though.

I have noticed that the Barbados morph can get a vivid, dark red in older, large  females.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe so, but I'd still like the Hawaiian locality.
I voted S.s.subspinipes "Solomon Islands", just because I love subspinipes morphs. Also would like the malaysian jewel..
Recently there has been pretty much no Indo black tips for sale, is there a reason for this?


----------



## xenesthis (Jan 20, 2009)

*Indo S. s. subspinipes*

Certain importers have misidentified and also sold Indo S. s. subspinipes under all kinds of common names. A big problem with reptile importers that consider centipedes to be disrespectfully just...."bugs".


----------



## Matt K (Jan 20, 2009)

The black form S.gigantea would be neat.  Imagine a huge black pede coming out from under a short log... Fun !!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 20, 2009)

Scolopendra viridicornis  a want to BIG one! i want one with it it's own zipcode!


----------



## Venom (Jan 20, 2009)

Viridicornis....all you need to know is this:  :drool: 

http://dug.main.jp/blog/archives/mukade.jpg


...I bet you all just PEDE your pants!! ;P


----------



## xenesthis (Jan 20, 2009)

*Famous all-black pede pic*

What we called in the late '90s as Scolopendra virdicornis is now thought to be instead, Scolopendra gigantea "black morph".

S. virdicornis is way more colorful and constrasting. See pics in the classifieds section for this week to compare.

Todd


----------



## nissan480 (Jan 20, 2009)

Malaysian Jewel





FTW


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 22, 2009)

*Famous all-black pede pic*

Famous all-black pede pic 

I was just at the N.A.R.B show in Va last month and i ran into this older hippie dude and he had that pic it was the real deal actual picture he had like over 50pics of him holding it. Me and one of the Guys from Bloodpythons.com/N.E.R.D were looking at all the pics. We kept asking him if he had anymore for sale and I offered him stupid money for it but he said it died a long time ago and he never seen another one again. I was just amazed because I always seen that pic floating around the net for years then i got to see the actually old school pic in person. I then asked him if he would take $30.00 just for the pics but he said no ahhhhh well I tried


www.ScottCroweReptiles.com


----------

